# Solicitor's fees for house sale + recommendations



## seed (20 Apr 2006)

Hi there! We are planning to sell our house.  How much should we expect to pay a solicitor for the sale of house? Anyone know a good one around glasnevin/ north dublin who offers good value fixed prices? Your experiences appreciated. Does the value of house effect price? This will be very straight-forward.


----------



## ubiquitous (21 Apr 2006)

seed said:
			
		

> ....who offers good value fixed prices? Your experiences appreciated.



Beware of fixed price deals - "good value" or otherwise - if you go down that road you could end up like the original poster here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=25948&highlight=solicitor


----------



## December (7 May 2006)

just so you know seed, the solicitor does not need to be in the vicinity of your intended purchase property.  Get some personal recommendations, quality is more important than price!


----------



## seed (18 May 2006)

Thanks December, that's a good point!


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2006)

ubiquitous said:
			
		

> Beware of fixed price deals - "good value" or otherwise - if you go down that road you could end up like the original poster here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=25948&highlight=solicitor


 I agree. Many people seem to misunderstand that flat rate/discount deals are flat rate for the solicitor's professional conveyancing fee only and exclude ancillary charges (e.g. €x + _VAT _+ outlay), are not necessarily the most competitive and say nothing about the quality of the service (e.g. you might get a better service and/or deal from a regular non flat rate/discount solicitor). Just check out the many threads about solicitors and conveyancing fees and related charges. Better, in my opinion, to get a solicitor recommendation from a reliable family member, friend or colleague etc. and go with them assuming that their fees are in or around the ballpark for others that you check out.


----------



## Purple (18 May 2006)

I use John Gaynor on Thomas street and find him excellent in every way.


----------



## curious20 (14 Nov 2006)

do u hav an address andnumber for john gaynor? id be very grateful thanks.


----------

